# 301s are getting new S/W again...



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

this time it's "301-013" puppies :lol: 

as of August 19/2004 ---------> some selective 301-013s are getting "brand spanking new" P204  

(not going "wide spread" though ...for now)


----------



## mre_2001 (Oct 5, 2003)

Are they're any significant enhancements in this firmware? I remember that the 301-13s got the 2 day searchable guide a month or so ahead of the 301-10s.


----------



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

Darkman said:


> this time it's "301-013" puppies :lol:
> 
> as of August 19/2004 ---------> some selective 301-013s are getting "brand spanking new" P204
> 
> (not going "wide spread" though ...for now)


Does this mean P227 is in the works soon?????


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, wonder what this will take away. Won't do 4-sat legacy. Won't hold the entire 44 hour Guide. What's this do?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

shilton said:


> Does this mean P227 is in the works soon?????


Only E* knows... (.. and God maybe ) 

However.. using simple logic, "P204 testing" is maybe a good indication that "P227 test" is in the works as well...maybe, and... hopefully is "on the horizon" sooner rather then later


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

shilton said:


> Does this mean P227 is in the works soon?????


Yes sir...Supposed to spool almost right behind 204.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Do any of you Phase 1 guinea pigs...sorry I mean beta testers....have any feedback on P204's functionality yet? Or did we all turn off the "Download Without My Permission" setting?

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

don't think many people got it yet.. (as it's not going "wide-spread" yet)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> don't think many people got it yet.. (as it's not going "wide-spread" yet)


Yes...I realize that Darkman....That is why I addresses this questions to the Phase 1 guinea pigs, I mean beta testers...

With the last rollout, wasn't it like a month before it spooled to Phase 3? In the last roll I was in Phase 1....But I'm not going to be this time...by choice.

Doesn't anyone have any feedback yet?

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I bet Angie would take p204 .. as soon as they d offer it to her  

(just kidding Angie)))


----------



## dummyproof (Jan 30, 2004)

Unfortunately... even the early "guinea pigs" of 2.03/2.26 weren't able to catch the infamous 301 reboot anamoly. You can only hope Dish has fixed that in this release. I'm so glad I still have 2.25. The new menu look isn't near enough of a trade off to make up for the 301's numerous reboots. My brother is so pissed at taking the last update!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P204 appears to be very light distribution. My main 301 usually gets updates within the first couple of days but is still at P203. I guess caution is the watchword?

JL


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

justalurker said:


> P204 appears to be very light distribution. My main 301 usually gets updates within the first couple of days but is still at P203. I guess caution is the watchword?


Yes...the spool out is slowed since someone at E* thought that it would be OK to spool 4 software releases to Phase 1 simultaneously. :nono2:

Jason


----------



## stone phillips (Jul 1, 2004)

i have p204 seems to be same as p203 i dont notice any differences


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

stone phillips - any problems with your p203 or p204 though?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

stone phillips said:


> i have p204 seems to be same as p203 i dont notice any differences


Is Caller ID working again?

Amazingly, I miss that.

JL


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I just got P204 on one of my 301's.

Caller ID *IS* fixed.

Dish Setup has "Superdish" and "Alternative" settings on Point Dish > Check Switch screen. (Two separate checkboxes, and both or neither can be checked.)

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hmmmm.. new toys 

Thanks lurker... Can't wait to get 227 now (i bet it would contain the same toys)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Dish Setup has "Superdish" and "Alternative" settings on Point Dish > Check Switch screen. (Two separate checkboxes, and both or neither can be checked.)
> 
> JL


Can't wait to try it out. Have the cables and SW21 in front of me. Now if my number would just come up.


----------



## stone phillips (Jul 1, 2004)

i did notice at times it would freeze on p203 then simply channel the channel and all is okay
id say the freeze happened at least once every three days, that may be due to tv sitting directly above receiver though
other than that Ive had no problems with 301.013 at p203,
i still see no differences with p204
my number always came up
ive had no problems with caller id
i use call forward instead of call id
but i know caller id worked as well as works 
cause i test call id with every software upgrade
no superdish
just 110&119
i still see no differences with p204


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Hmmmm.. new toys
> 
> Thanks lurker... Can't wait to get 227 now (i bet it would contain the same toys)


Darkman....Quit changing your avatars...I can't tell it's you anymore...hehe

Last night I was told 227 is not on the spooling log...Don't know if this is misinformation or not...It did come from E*...Then again I was originally told it's going to spool right behind 204...but I would consider this source to be just a bit closer to the product team.

chit happens huh?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

i told you: it's not spooled .. until it really spooled


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> i told you: it's not spooled .. until it really spooled


OOOh Wow! Darkman got excited.....


----------



## Scratch (Dec 27, 2003)

I've had the P204 software for a couple of days and, luckily, have had no problems.  I also had the caller id problem with the P203, but it was fixed and then I got the new software. I just hope this software doesn't have many "bugs" in it. I'm still having trouble with a 301 with the P226 software. It freezes up and then turns itself off. It happened twice last night! I know I won't get any sympathy, because I'm not the only one. I just thought I would complain anyway.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Scratch said:


> I've had the P204 software for a couple of days and, luckily, have had no problems. I also had the caller id problem with the P203, but it was fixed and then I got the new software. I just hope this software doesn't have many "bugs" in it. I'm still having trouble with a 301 with the P226 software. It freezes up and then turns itself off. It happened twice last night! I know I won't get any sympathy, because I'm not the only one. I just thought I would complain anyway.


Actually do complain...The replacement for P226 is obviously not being put into priority...Call 1-800-333-3474 and select the option to speak with a Technical Support rep and report your issues...We need to let the call center log reflect how many people are really having an issue with P226.

Jason


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am surprised that they do not give this new software replacement more priority considering some customers report to me that their receivers are rebooting on their own several times a day (depending on how much tv they watch in which some is all day long).


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

They are in their OWN world(s) .. on their OWN timeframe(s)


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

He did it, he's the Terminator!!!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

For now.. anyhow


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

AHAHA (((((

Just now.. at the END of a very good movie.. - the freaking 301-010 (p226) - just froze.. stayed frozen like for 30 seconds or so.. and then rebooted.. 

By the time it came back - another minute or two or so.. 
Good part of Movie is missed ((((((

F$%^%$ BS... 

And i hear they are STILL not in a big hurry to fix it....... WTF????


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Was it like about 6:20 to 6:25 AM EDT when this happened?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Nope.. 
It was just as i was typing that above (right after that)

So 6:20 AM Central ( 7:20 AM EDT) time then...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> I am surprised that they do not give this new software replacement more priority considering some customers report to me that their receivers are rebooting on their own several times a day (depending on how much tv they watch in which some is all day long).


What surprises me even more is when I was conversing with E* the other day working on a 811 issue, when I asked about this and he said the 227 wasn't on the log to spool out...he mentioned people were calling up to ask for 301's specifically with P203. E* needs to get a clue or attend a Franklin Covey Planning and prioritizing seminar.

Jason


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder how many customers have disconected their service due to this software issue?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

...And i wonder if THEY really care, if ANY did...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

... froze and rebooted again.. (earlier today) (((


----------



## 1A12 (Jun 23, 2004)

I asked Dish to take back the last update. Prior to it my 301's were flawless. The new graphics don't mean that much to me. I have to soft reboot every other day to keep caller id working and they freez up two or three times a day. What's that old saying? If it's not broke don't fix it. I liked the two signal strength bars displayed at the same time as opposed to one at a time. Maybe with this next one we will have 110,119 and 105/121 displayed at the same time. Sure makes it easier to point a dish. One thing I have noticed is sometimes while watching tv the error message lost signal acquiring signal would show up and durring that time I would quickly go to the signal strength bar and only that transponder would lose signal, none of the other transponders indicated a loss of signal odd or even. One good thing though maybe a fix is near.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

my reciver has just been upgraded to 2.04.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Mine is finally downloading the upgrade. It wouldn't do it 2 hours ago.

Hooray, I get to play with switches again.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Angie is Happy ))))))


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

According to Dishnetwork software upgrade page - 301.013's p204 is going "wide-spread" now to all the 301-013s out there.... (just happened today)

No wonder you people all Just got it or getting it


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

My Legacy 4-sat has returned to the operating status. 

Now, if we could just get the 6000u and 721.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Now, what about a new Toy (p227) or an old one (p225) for the sister reciever 301-010 

Or is it such a toughy......


----------



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Now, what about a new Toy (p227) or an old one (p225) for the sister reciever 301-010
> 
> Or is it such a toughy......


I am still waiting....heck at this point, sign me up to test the darn thing. Can't do too much worse than P226 did. Spool it and send it, or put us back to P225 please!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

at Dishnetwork Software upgrade page .. it says:

301 P2.26, 6/23/2004, - that's the date the 226 went "widespread" to all 301-010s...

Wow.. We've been with it.. with the way it is - for over 2 months already...
Scary.. (...the more you digest this fact)


----------



## 1A12 (Jun 23, 2004)

What did p204 accomplish? Turned on system this morning and picture froze about 10 min later. I had to channel up&down. Caller id didn't work, had to soft reboot for that to work. I have not notice anything different. Does anybody know what it was supposed to do or change?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Additional Switch test configurations. Don't know what else.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> According to Dishnetwork software upgrade page - 301.013's p204 is going "wide-spread" now to all the 301-013s out there.... (just happened today)
> 
> No wonder you people all Just got it or getting it


I fried...I can't think straight...do you have 301/ 10 and 13 reversed?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

1A12 said:


> One thing I have noticed is sometimes while watching tv the error message lost signal acquiring signal would show up and durring that time I would quickly go to the signal strength bar and only that transponder would lose signal, none of the other transponders indicated a loss of signal odd or even.


What pi$$es me off is that they put all this "Super Diagnostics" **** into the firmware but you can't use it...i.e. if you lock up...the second week of locking up I called up E* ASTR and they asked me to go into the Sys info screen and read back signal strengths...WTF if your locked up how the hell can you do this...

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

-010 of course... waiting for 227 or 225


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

To Jason,

hehe .. got you:

no.. You are fried  (just kidding))))

nothing is reversed above:

301-013s were 203.. just got 204
301-010s were 226.. still 226 unfortunatly...

And i have - couple of 301-010s .. at 226 of course.. waiting for any changes - "change to the future or change to the past"


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> no.. You are fried  (just kidding))))


Yes I am fried...I just misspelled my own name on an email...my flight arrived back at OHare Intl around 4 this morning...Came right into the office like a good little pee-on...Most everybody is out at a planning conference...So I'll probably skip out sometime after lunch, that is if I don't fall asleep first.

Jason


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

So I got some software download for 301 yesterday. When did it have? Does Dish ever let us know by having an info option somewhere? What if we answer 'no' to update when it pops u, does it come back again the next day?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

"ask permission before downloading" option - would ask you - "Yes", "No" or "Cancel"

If you would choose not to take it - they will ask again (the same thing) - the next time you power down your unit and then put it back on (like say in the morning) more likely...

Unless you don't shut you unit OFF (as some people occasionally do) .. - then they will not ask you again (until you shut it off and then turn it back on.. later on)


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

Darkman..thanks. what did this update contain? Any info on that? Does dish publish that info anywhere?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

i don't have 301-013 that got that new 204 s/w

I have 301-010 that is still at 226 s/w

But if you check some of the above posts..(in this thread) - you would see some new things, etc in this p204 version for 301-013s.. (that some people had mentioned already)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> _...some of the above posts..._


* ♪♪ OOP's you did it again... ♪♪* !Devil_lol


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

I have never had a problem with my 301-10 until today (Wednesday). Have had P-204 for several days. Now frequent freezes and searching for signal. What can I do?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

splish said:


> What can I do?


Switch to D* :eek2:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

splish said:


> I have never had a problem with my 301-10 until today (Wednesday). Have had P-204 for several days. Now frequent freezes and searching for signal. What can I do?


OK .. Let's not confuse the issue of sister/brother receivers 

It's either you have 301-010 or 301-013 (says on the back of the reciever)

If you are running P204 - as you described above - then you have 301-013 there...

301-010 would be running now say ..latest p226 .. or previous - p225 .. or something like that


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

My bad I guess. It says DP301T on the back and REC ID 013. (I got the 010 from DNASP 010 on an info screen, which I guess is irrelevant.) In any event, I am indeed running P204, and am still having problems, even though I have done the unplug from wall, remove smart card, reboot bit. Never had a problem until today. Suggestions?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

DNASP 010 - is a type of the Card (rom 10 .. i am pretty sure..) 
And YES - it is irrelevant...

as to problems with p204 - not much you can do now.. now that you have it already..

All you can do now is - wait for the next one (say p205) and hope that one would fix your issues... 
You can also contact - phone, e-mail, etc - DISHNetwork ..and complain to them...

Make sure you don't have any other issues though .. - bad signal, obstructions, defective hardware, wiring, etc etc.. (the regular things)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Also try running a Switch Check from the Installation Menu (if you haven't already that is...) ... See if that helps maybe ... 

Unplug receiver first maybe.. and then plug it back in.. and then .. while it's aquiring the signal.. - go to Menu(s) and run that Switch Check...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Also try running a Switch Check from the Installation Menu (if you haven't already that is...) ... See if that helps maybe ...
> 
> Unplug receiver first maybe.. and then plug it back in.. and then .. while it's aquiring the signal.. - go to Menu(s) and run that Switch Check...


* ♪♪ You pull the smart card out, you put the smart card in, you pull the plug and ya shake it all about...do the E* pokey and turn yourself around...That's what it all about♪♪* !Devil_lol

Let's see if I can get Darkman signing that to himself...hehe


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Sorry...I had to post that snarcastic remark. We can post as many work arounds as wish but The 301 needs attention to the software development phase. Lets face it the work arounds in this situation are way different than the work arounds we give for the 811 and 921. By this I mean the 301 was good...the 811 and 921 were released buggy...but the 301 was released a semi solid piece of equipment and E* screwed the pooch hard trying to make it look better, well there was supposed to be a few other enhancements but really who cares...They need to take P201 and P225, and rethink their approach from a clean slate...Instead of making mods to the screwed P202, P203, P204, or P226.

On second thought...GLEN...I know your reading this! I think we have been more than patient... RESPOOL P201 and P225... We don't need the dingy grey back ground color enhancement.

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

splish said:


> What can I do?


You can also join "the Rest of Us" .. (join our "301 heartaches and headaches CLUB")

And then.. as some suggested.. -------> Try praying on occasion... for your 301 to behave


----------



## mallu2u (Jul 23, 2004)

nippjas said:


> * ♪♪ You pull the smart card out, you put the smart card in, you pull the plug and ya shake it all about...do the E* pokey and turn yourself around...That's what it all about♪♪* !Devil_lol
> 
> Let's see if I can get Darkman signing that to himself...hehe


I found this extremely funny. LOL :rolling: just awesome....luckily my 301 is still behaving properly..no hiccups..


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Mine is not too bad also..i guess (comparing with some other 301's owners.. ) .. just some occasional hiccups (reboots) here and there...

at the same time.. I try to treat it with love and tenderness... (just as one treats a woman i suppose) ... I tend to be understanding.. show lots of care.. and try not to push it too hard...


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

Let me provide some more info before I try anything else. I'm running two DP-301, 013, with one dish with a dual lnb pointing at 119 only, so there are no switches. Completely separate cabling to each receiver. Both receivers are running P204. Everything is perfect with one of the receivers. On the other receiver, I get frequent pops and acquiring sat signals. Everything was fine on the malfunctioning receiver until yesterday, I think I had P204 several days before that. System info shows all ok. If I go to point dish and look at the signals, all signal bars are good, but some of them only lock temporarily, because it displays wrong sat, even though 119 is checked. Does this sound like a software issue? I have double checked all settings and internal cables and connections, difficult to get at lnb so haven't checked connection there.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

splish said:


> Let me provide some more info before I try anything else. I'm running two DP-301, 013, with one dish with a dual lnb pointing at 119 only, so there are no switches. Completely separate cabling to each receiver. Both receivers are running P204. Everything is perfect with one of the receivers. On the other receiver, I get frequent pops and acquiring sat signals. Everything was fine on the malfunctioning receiver until yesterday, I think I had P204 several days before that. System info shows all ok. If I go to point dish and look at the signals, all signal bars are good, but some of them only lock temporarily, because it displays wrong sat, even though 119 is checked. Does this sound like a software issue? I have double checked all settings and internal cables and connections, difficult to get at lnb so haven't checked connection there.


Yes it does...It could be you just don't watch the other to see the problems. I think that there is a memory leak in the firmware...but that's another story...The story is your receiver was likely perfect and never did anything to be consider as a defect prior to E* hitting your STB with new firmware. Am I right? How long have you had these boxes, Mine were practically flawless before the updates...never had any reboots, lock ups, satellite acquisitions, downloading EPG's, missing EPG information, or anything else that would require a reboot. As soon as P226 hit...all of the above, now in your E* loyalist point of view, and deep in your conscience, does this really sound like a hardware issue? One minute its fine, then they hit your box and every is not fine?

E* needs to address this...There are too many subscribers using 301's to not address their mistakes.

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

splish,

However... You can still try to run a Switch Check.. - it's not a big deal (actually a nice prophilactics (sorry .. spelling is wrong more likely)

If running Switch Check - follow my previous instruction above..
See if Switch Check results there would be "everything is OK"


----------



## 1A12 (Jun 23, 2004)

Nippjas I could not have said it better. I run three 301's with dvd records on all of them. Mine were flawless before the last two updates. All of them are having the same problems. I would like to get a dvr for temporary storage but as of late I do not want to deal with one until they are more stable. Dishnetwork needs a stronger quality control program.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

that's why - should have spooled back the STABLE 201 and 225 - LONG TIME AGO..

But they are stubborn as Mules.. 
Or simple "flexing a muscle" (to show who's in charge.. or prove some point.. god knows which one) 
hmmmmm..............


----------



## 1A12 (Jun 23, 2004)

I have seen numerous large companies who put quality control on the back burnner because of profit and stock holder issues. It usually bites them in the butt at some point.


----------



## 1A12 (Jun 23, 2004)

I have to say one thing more and then I have to get some work done. Companies with strong quality assurance programs produce the better products and receive the reputation they deserve for it. Hopefully Dish will learn this. Everybody take care,I have enjoyed listening to you all, and putting my .02 in there. Oh btw nippjas I loved your jingle.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

1A12 said:


> It usually bites them in the butt at some point.


It already has...Ask anyone in here that has had a 2xxx,3xxx, 6xxx, 8xx, 9xx E* receiver and ask them if they feel E* has a competent product that operates as advertised. The point I am attempting to make is that the most of the veterans in here already hold an opinion that E* is clueless and that their product development people and even their customer support people need to be replaced. They have created a bad image by not responding to the customer...only focusing on getting new customers. The have a tendency to replace an immature product with a cheaper cost reduced immature product. Instead of spending the R&D time on perfecting the hardware and software they release release release, then start a new product life cycle.

Now what have we all learned in the real world. That it takes a lot of concessions to repair a damaged business relationship. An in this case existing customers were normally shut out, only the newcomers got the deals. They are changing this approach but only after they already damaged themselves. Every time I go on a rant in this fashion I want to tell myself to shut up! I guess I am just saying their focus is misdirected. We all have our reasons for not cutting bait and switching, then again some of us do cut bait.

In short the developers put something buggy as hell into the market. And instead of going back to what works and trying again it appears that they take the buggy **** and try to fix it. Come on...open your eyes...you had it right...it wasn't broken, (Well in this case)...If they want to put the enhancement in sure go for it...but start from the platform that works not the one that doesn't.

My 3 cents worth,
Jason


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh chit Darkman is at it again...










Were always having to look twice with you DM...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - If it's taking them SO LONG "to cook" this so called "upcoming P227" (for 301-010s) .. that.. when it comes out - IT MUST be WORTH IT... - Worth all THIS WAIT 

It should be a "Real Good" one  .. I think we ll have a Winner))))
AHAHA


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah - the attachment seems to be gone.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

nippjas said:


> Oh chit Darkman is at it again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yee Haw! Don't you love it when links are flushed? I blame Charlie...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

It's OK now.. 
(so i deleted my previous post....)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> It's OK now..
> (so i deleted my previous post....)


I'm going to start saving your avatars and see how many you have by the end of the year...hehe 

I changed my avatar last week...nobody knew who I was so I changed it back...


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm not having much luck, but just to update everyone.
Nippijas, I am indeed confident that my working receivier is working perfectly, as I watch it a lot. Maybe it has to do with the version of the ROM or something? The problem receiver info screen says DNSAP 010 Rev A23, the good receiver info screen says DNASP 102 Rev 103. I have been running both boxes for 15 months with no problems until Wednesday morning.
Darkman, I tried switch test while acquiring signal as you suggested, but no change. At the completion of the test it just says something like switch not detected, which is not surprising since there is no switch (see my previous post).
I have also tried the hokey pokey, powering down receiver removing card bit a few times, and all that usually does is fry the receiver for awhile. If it is on ater all of this, I can't turn it off, if it is off, I can't turn it on, even from front panel. Anothe plug out plug in routine gets it back to it's normal malfunctioning self, but usually only after giving me a blank screen that I can't get off of withut using up arrow! What a mess.

If you're all confident that this is a software issue, I'll force myself to give it a rest. But I still wonder if it couldn't be a bad side of the LNB or a loose connection at the LNB because we had some wind the night before all of this. Also, I'm 80% sure that I had P204 on the offending receiver several days before this problem cropped up. Questions: Any way to determine when the receiver actually downloaded the software? Any voltage measurements or anything I can do inside the house to rule out a LNB or connection thereto problem?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

splish said:


> If you're all confident that this is a software issue, I'll force myself to give it a rest. But I still wonder if it couldn't be a bad side of the LNB or a loose connection at the LNB because we had some wind the night before all of this. Also, I'm 80% sure that I had P204 on the offending receiver several days before this problem cropped up. Questions: Any way to determine when the receiver actually downloaded the software? Any voltage measurements or anything I can do inside the house to rule out a LNB or connection thereto problem?


Switch receivers...The one that your not experiencing problems with...move them physically from room to room and see if the receivers problems move with the receiver or stay in the same spot.

I know this is a pain in the tush but if your problem Doesn't move with the receiver I would agree you have a hardware issue other than the receiver.

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

if it says p204 (on Sys. Info screen) - then it DID (it downloaded it)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

nippjas said:


> Switch receivers...The one that your not experiencing problems with...move them physically from room to room and see if the receivers problems move with the receiver or stay in the same spot.
> 
> I know this is a pain in the tush but if your problem Doesn't move with the receiver I would agree you have a hardware issue other than the receiver.
> 
> Jason


If your problem moves with the buggy receiver it's the receiver and at which rate is likely to be P204 demons.


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

I've tired of putting up with E*'s quality control incompetence. The price of programming is great, it's better than D*, but the hardware keeps bugging out! I just put in a shiny new 311 in place of the tired old 301, and it's running great! This 311 rocks, and it's a lot like my 301 except before Charlie screwed everything up, and it seems to even have cleaner picture! Funny thing it has the old menus just like the 301 @ P225.. Grr, I will not be impressed if these new menus get downloaded into the 311 and start screwing everything up..!  

(setting software download to ask permission as I type this  )


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

james39 said:


> (setting software download to ask permission as I type this  )


Problem with this is...it will keep bugging you to download with every powerup from standby or any time the EPG refreshes. :sure:


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

nippjas said:


> Problem with this is...it will keep bugging you to download with every powerup from standby or any time the EPG refreshes. :sure:


My hope is that *guinea pigs* on the forum, will do the beta testing on my behalf  But, in short, let's hope dish has learned their lesson from this 301 fiasco. Why the hell haven't they respooled p225 yet!?


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

Darkman said:


> if it says p204 (on Sys. Info screen) - then it DID (it downloaded it)


Yeah, sure, but I want to know when it downloaded it. If a week ago, and I'm just now experiencing problems, suggests maybe not the software; if downloaded yesterday, probably software.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

nope .. no way of telling this... 
Have to be more observant then on your own..

Or set "Ask my permission before Downloading" option .. and be in control of the upgrades...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

splish said:


> Yeah, sure, but I want to know when it downloaded it. If a week ago, and I'm just now experiencing problems, suggests maybe not the software; if downloaded yesterday, probably software.


Splish, did you see my recommendation to swap your receivers to see if the problem stays or moves?

A memory leak issue may not be detected immediately...so please don't rule out software. I am not saying that this issue couldn't be hardware related...but almost every complaint I have seen about the 301 can be tied to a known software bug...lockups, random/often epg refreshes, sat acquisitions, missing epg data, caller id, loss of subscription authorization...all known and logged software issues.

Jason


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

nippjas said:


> Splish, did you see my recommendation to swap your receivers to see if the problem stays or moves?
> 
> A memory leak issue may not be detected immediately...so please don't rule out software. I am not saying that this issue couldn't be hardware related...but almost every complaint I have seen about the 301 can be tied to a known software bug...lockups, random/often epg refreshes, sat acquisitions, missing epg data, caller id, loss of subscription authorization...all known and logged software issues.
> 
> Jason


Thanks, swapping receivers is a good idea, but I probably won't get a chance to try this for awhile.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

And here we go:

301-010, P2.29, as of Sept 3/2004 

(hehe - they skipped p227 and p228 looks like ))))

Going to selective 301-010s ONLY... - for now not going "wide-spread" to all the 301-010s


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> And here we go:
> 
> 301-010, P2.29, as of Sept 3/2004
> 
> ...


The 301 in my bedroom prompted and I accepted...Downloading now...Will report back...I left the 301 downstairs on ask permission and I will not accept until I test drive this mule first.

Jason


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> And here we go:


DM...BTW...Your up to 5 since Aug 1 04.

Hehe :lol:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes.. Please - DO let us know after you take it.. (in details.. your findings and observations.. if anything new/improved/etc, etc) 

Let me attach one too:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Well haven't had any lock ups yet...But I think there's a bug in the phone system now. Well I should say since P226. I just noticed I have a PPV sitting there dated 7/2/04...I believe this was when P226 spooled or slightly after...Anybody else in here get one or more PPV with your 301 in this time frame? Check the Order History for any remaining charges...I am getting a Red X'd out box in the sys info box for phone status...I went into diagnostics and it detected the dial tone after about three tries...I replaced the phone line and checked it with a working phone...I tried to force the dial out and it starts to dial and then says there was an error with the phone connection. Also I got about half way to customer service to view current statement. Is this an isolated case? I haven't heard anyone else report this issue yet?

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hmmmm.. the fun begins then? 

I don't know - my 301-010s haven't been offered 229 yet.. (usually i am one of the last ones.. or even ONLY when it goes "wide-spread' to all receivers out there.. But on one of my 301-010s last time i actually got 226 few days before it went "wide-spread" to all receivers.. Go figure...)


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

Just wondering. How do you know that a software distribution is going limited or widespread?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> Just wondering. How do you know that a software distribution is going limited or widespread?


from Dishnet's software upgrade page....
Here: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

If it's one version for any particular model - then it's official and "widespread"....

If it's couple of versions for any particular reciever model - then the newest one is "test" version (spooling to selective receivers ONLY), with the older dated one - the official / "widespread" one (spooling to all the receivers)...

When finally ONLY one version is listed again for the receiver model - then it's the only one again, and going "widespread"

It's not that hard to figure out.. - you just have to get used to it...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> from Dishnet's software upgrade page....
> Here: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp
> 
> If it's one version for any particular model - then it's official and "widespread"....
> ...


Software Updates are typically rolled out (spooled out) in 3 phases. Phase one is typically a select group of receivers and many of us like to think of this as the Guinea Pig phase... Phase two, and finally Phase three, Phase three is typically the widespread phase...in this phase everyone with the model number to support the software gets it. I would tend to think that they also structure phase 2 and 3 to stay within the PID bandwidth.

To find out you could always call a ATSR tech...They normally have visability to the phase the roll out is in and also a description of the patches, fixes, and enhancements in that version of firmware.

Hope this clears up the info a bit for you,
Jason


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

nippjas said:


> Software Updates are typically rolled out (spooled out) in 3 phases. Phase one is typically a select group of receivers and many of us like to think of this as the Guinea Pig phase... Phase two, and finally Phase three, Phase three is typically the widespread phase...in this phase everyone with the model number to support the software gets it. I would tend to think that they also structure phase 2 and 3 to stay within the PID bandwidth.
> 
> To find out you could always call a ATSR tech...They normally have visability to the phase the roll out is in and also a description of the patches, fixes, and enhancements in that version of firmware.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that does help. One followup question. Might they change the software from one phase to another, and still call it the same version? Or if they make any changes, would they change the version name?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

nippjas,

Not always.. 
Sometimes they just roll it out IMMIDIATELY "widespread" .. to all the receivers...

Sometimes.. ... it happens sometimes.. (i saw it happen often before)
It's just lately they mostly firstly "test" it on, as you put it, "guinee pigs" ...lol
(i guess they are aware of high "bug possibility")


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> nippjas,
> 
> Not always..
> Sometimes they just roll it out IMMIDIATELY "widespread" .. to all the receivers...
> ...


Yes I know DM....This is why I said "typically"...E* has "forced" updates before but I have only seen this in a few instances. Other than critical updates being forced the only other situation I could think of this occurring in is on a STB series that has low volume market presence amongst subs.

Jason


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The 921 is always "forced" to take updates because there's no option to prevent it.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

So what else did you discover in this 2.29? (besides the problem you discussed earlier)

Any bugs fixed at all - like that "occasional freezing/rebooting"?

Any new things, features on the menu at all? (like maybe on the Installation menu, Switch Check menu, etc)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> So what else did you discover in this 2.29? (besides the problem you discussed earlier)
> 
> Any bugs fixed at all - like that "occasional freezing/rebooting"?
> 
> Any new things, features on the menu at all? (like maybe on the Installation menu, Switch Check menu, etc)


I haven't powered it down since the update...No lockups yet...but It has gone into aquisition/epg d/l once.


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

Just to make sure that my logic is ok, let me run this by you all. The good and bad receivers are close to each other, so I swapped the cables, each one of which is a continuous and separate run from its side of the LNB The malfunction did not follow the cables; that is, the good receiver stayed good, the bad one stayed bad. It therefore follows that the problem does not reside in the cable, connections thereto, or that cable's side of the LNB. Moreover, I can now be fairly confident that the problem resides with the receiver. Whether it is a software or hardware issue, however, I can't say for sure. All sound logical?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Splish: Yes, good logic. It's rare (but not unheard of) for one of an LNBF's outputs to go bad.

I don't remember the original problem (probably 40-50 post back ), so can't advise you further.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

splish said:


> Just to make sure that my logic is ok, let me run this by you all. The good and bad receivers are close to each other, so I swapped the cables, each one of which is a continuous and separate run from its side of the LNB The malfunction did not follow the cables; that is, the good receiver stayed good, the bad one stayed bad. It therefore follows that the problem does not reside in the cable, connections thereto, or that cable's side of the LNB. Moreover, I can now be fairly confident that the problem resides with the receiver. Whether it is a software or hardware issue, however, I can't say for sure. All sound logical?


Yep...Sounds like a 301 software demon...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

But at the same time.. - Could be Hardware as well... 

I d get to the bottom of it...

Advice? ------> Troubleshoot etc.. - gotto check cables, LNB(s) etc.. maybe even call professional to do (Call Dishnet maybe? - maybe have some insurance / extended plan with them .. where they can check it out / fix it for Free or Reduced cost)

And if it DOES happen to be a S/W issue - then nothing to do but wait for a fix.. (or call them and b*tch .. and ask for different model receiver or something)

At the same time - if it's receiver ITSELF that suddenly is failing.. - then call them also.. and negotiate replacement...

just my .XX amount of cents


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

That's what Someone.. somewhere else ..posted after taking 301-010's new p2.29:

"It took much longer to download compared to previous firmware updates.. 
The only "visible" difference I could see was in the check switch screen where you would find an entry for superdish, there is an entry for alternate which could be checked. Other than that, the menus look exactly the same. Also, the receiver hasn't rebooted yet but I still get the occassional freezing when browsing through channels or moving fast in the menus. So, it does not appear to be much of a cosmetic change, maybe more of a bug fix. If I notice anything else. I'll post it."


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> That's what Someone.. somewhere else ..posted after taking 301-010's new p2.29:
> 
> "It took much longer to download compared to previous firmware updates..
> The only "visible" difference I could see was in the check switch screen where you would find an entry for superdish, there is an entry for alternate which could be checked. Other than that, the menus look exactly the same. Also, the receiver hasn't rebooted yet but I still get the occassional freezing when browsing through channels or moving fast in the menus. So, it does not appear to be much of a cosmetic change, maybe more of a bug fix. If I notice anything else. I'll post it."


Has gone into Sat aquisition several times now...But on the R00 S00 1 of 5 screen it only shows it going thru 0 of 5 and 1 of 5 then this goes away fast. I still haven't had a lockup or anything else to require a reboot. Still having phone system issue...I reset to defaults and did the E* pokey and still no luck. A hardlined phone does work on this connection. Will post more as I find it.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

maybe some of the issues - are your own issues? (on your own end somehow?)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> maybe some of the issues - are your own issues? (on your own end somehow?)


Well DM you know as well as I that this is always a possibility...This receiver is the flakier of the 2 301's...But prior to P226 this thing was flawless. I'm going to pull the plug for awhile and move the receiver back to the main TV room...See if the problem clears up.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

When I talked to tech support about an issue getting a receiver to activate after installing a Dish500 for someone (because it had been out of the stream for a while and started downloading software when they were sending down the hit) they said there was P204 (I knew was for 301-013's) and P226 (I knew was for 301-010's) but they also mentioned P229 (Which I figured was the new software for 301-010's being rolled out to the selective few). The receiver would pixellate every few minutes or says its acquiring satellite signal 0 of 5 then 1 of 5 as nippjas stated above then it would go right back to the picture. I told the customer that the cause of it was a possible tuner failure and has even said in a voicemail that she hoped this was not a ripoff as in me ripping her off on the install because the receiver was not working correctly. This really ticks me off that I get the blame for Dish's software issues if this is what is causing the issue. If this is a software issue I need to know so that way I can figure out whether they need to have their receiver replaced or not. I know its not an lnbf or wire issue because they have a 3900 that is not doing that and I swapped the rooms they were in and it did the same thing in the other room.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jacob...I believe this is software...I haven't had any pixel breakups on the 301's but this acquisition issue is being pretty persistant. On a second note my 811 also did the acquisition thingy often, (prior to P280)...Now comparing bugginess...P226 has a lot more issues, but the acquisition occurrence on P229 seems to have increased. However what's the worse of two evils? P229 DOES seem to have stabilized the other issues...The phone system thing I am still investigating and may or maynot be a unique problem to me.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would say that the signal issues is a BIG problem. Its hard to watch tv when the signal breaks up as often as it does. It may not be the software though but I am not sure. Its bad enough now as it is. It may be the receiver because I think it done that before it upgraded to P226.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Depressing chit.. reading all this guys..

Conclusion: Instead of enjoying our receivers.. we have to worry constantly.. and waste our time trying to troubleshoot various problems and issues...

Sucks...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Another bad thing is if you call Dish Network they will say that there is nothing that they can do if it is a software issue and if the receiver is out of warranty then they will want you to BUY another receiver (unless you take the extended warranty) just to get another receiver just like it which may just do the same thing anyways.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

nippjas,

Saw somewhere.. so your receiver must've been one of those #s 


```
[SIZE=2]
Download ID: 54UD  {Dish for 301.010} 19:47:52 09-05-2004.

New version: P229. CRC: 00000000.

IRD's SW Versions: P050...P228 AAA1...BEA1 .

Total Groups/Valid Groups: 21/21.

13EB EABA in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EABD in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EABJ in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EACA in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EACD in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EACJ in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EADA in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EADD in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EADJ in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EAEA in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EAED in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EAEJ in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EAFA in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EAFD in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EAFJ in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EAGA in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EAGD in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EAGJ in range: 29522982...33522981
13EB EACA :  30516574 .
13EB EABD :  32584958 .
13EB EAGD :  33636619 .
[/SIZE]
```


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

Where did you see this technical stuff, Darkman?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

"somewhere on internet" ... And that's all i am gonna say


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Someone is logging the data stream it looks like.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> Someone is logging the data stream it looks like.


Someone did.. more likely... (wasn't me) 

Some people are geniuses out there.....


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Cool....But this is the kind of thing that makes E* not trust us.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

This one - not really a big deal.. technical people with a logger and knowledge how to do it, i guess, - can see that.. - that's right in stream for tech people..
Just seeing what series of numbers are being spooled to - is not hacking.....


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I know that DM...But E* gets suspicious if you even talk about software revs.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I hear you..
but - hehe - how not to talk about 'em s/w revs - when tv is rebooting / freezing etc.. (one is left with talk, worries, and concern.. - so all left is to talk and wait for a better version)))


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> I hear you..
> but - hehe - how not to talk about 'em s/w revs - when tv is rebooting / freezing etc.. (one is left with talk, worries, and concern.. - so all left is to talk and wait for a better version)))


There is a difference between talking revisions based on what is posted on the E* website and seen in Sysinfo and based on what is hacked out of a stream. It comes down to "if they can get this knowledge, they can get knowledge allowing theft of service".

E* isn't stupid. They know people watch their streams and get far worse (for their security) data than you have posted. There is just no reason to be so flagrant about what you have. At least not here.

JL


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

I hear what you're saying, justalurker, but I disagree. We're having problems with E* software, and info that could help us narrow down the problem is not being provided by E*. Someone found the useful info elsewhere and posted it, and for this I thank him. I do not test, I just want to solve my problem.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

splish said:


> I hear what you're saying, justalurker, but I disagree. We're having problems with E* software, and info that could help us narrow down the problem is not being provided by E*. Someone found the useful info elsewhere and posted it, and for this I thank him. I do not test, I just want to solve my problem.


Actually what was posted earlier is a data stream that shows more or less who's receiver ID's are on the spool list of Phase 1 to get the download...

But even this would make E* panic...In the past when working on 811 issues with E*, sending them screen shots of bugs in process...I was asked to sent screenshots of my sys info...Now why do you think they wanted this info? Escpecially if my receiver ID, Card ID, etc are already on file within their db? It was so they could verify my R ID, Etc to make sure I wasn't a pirate. They seem a little paranoid when your reporting a specific software bug. In the past I had a ATSR tell me I shouldn't see stuff like this under normal OP since they test this stuff extensively before it is released to the public... :lol:

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I hear you JL... 

But "that info" had nothing to do with "how to hack DISHNetork"....

It was exactly what nippjas said - "who's receiver ID's are on the spool list of Phase 1 to get the download..."

But i hear you.. - and if i'd come across something simular next time - i don't think i will post it here again.... - cuz i agree - it's somewhat "controvercial" and "misleading" (if nothing else)

But I do not think if Dishnet saw something like that, they d really care about it.. 
Cuz it really wasn't a big deal...
As they say - "they got a bigger fish to fry" - then what i posted...

But in any case.. we can go on and on and on talking about "this" now (for pages and pages).. - and the issue would still remain "controvercial" and we might never agree exactly what "it" represents... 
So i will not go in "a war of words" over what i posted...

After reading your post above first - i actually considered "deleting" what i posted...
But your post followed by 2 others .. and they had completely different overtone.. 

So i decided to leave what i posted... and at the same time to "leave it in hands" of Mod(s) around here.. - if any of them feel it's inappropriate and deserves deletion .. - they can go ahead and do with it as they wish - My feelings WILL NOT be hurt (i promiss)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> I hear you JL...


No, you don't. It should be enough to know that a new version is out there - which can usually be found by the open means mentioned (website or observation on lower serial numbered receivers). Figuring out what software is in the stream and to which receivers it is going is overkill.

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

On a lighter note  ... i will again mention here that my 301-010's current 226 had been OK with "freezings folowed by reboots" as of late... (not sure if watching nuff TV lately though.. or nuff to freeze/reboot... - but still - "i call 'em as i see 'em")


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

If the echostar data stream is encrypted, than this sort of information should be considered proprietary and does not belong on public internet forums. If Echostar transmitts this data *in the clear* via their satellite and someone is recording it to share on the web, than there should be no alarm or concern since it wasn't ~hacked~.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Nobody should worry about getting into trouble as long as they are not hacking the systems themselves to get such little information such as that but I do see some people's points, if they are capable of doing that and have such hardware to do so, then they may be capable of doing much more.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Well one of my 301-010s finally took this 229 s/w 

(i guess they are on Stage 2 now) 

Everything seems OK for now - but i will report later on my findings / receiver behaviour


----------



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

My receiver took P229 in the middle of the night last night. Hopefully the lockups, etc will be gone now. Anyone been running P229 long enough to see if there are any bugs???


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

not sure..
so far so good... no lockups etc...

the new thing i noticed was as mentioned before - that "alternative switch check" thingy on the Installation/switch check menu...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

shilton said:


> My receiver took P229 in the middle of the night last night. Hopefully the lockups, etc will be gone now. Anyone been running P229 long enough to see if there are any bugs???


I've had it for awhile now one 1 receiver...No lockups yet but frequent 0 of 5 1 of 5 aquisitions. Still can't get phone system to work on it.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

didn't notice ANY 0 of 5 , 1 of 5 aquisition on my end.... YET

maybe issues on your end? ....hmmmm


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> didn't notice ANY 0 of 5 , 1 of 5 aquisition on my end.... YET
> 
> maybe issues on your end? ....hmmmm


Hmmm..>Try this to replicate...hit sysinfo then cancel right away.


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

nippjas said:


> I've had it for awhile now one 1 receiver...No lockups yet but frequent 0 of 5 1 of 5 aquisitions.  Still can't get phone system to work on it.


This 0 or 5 1 of 5 acquisition probem is exactly what I am getting with my 301-13 P204.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

This issue is not happening as frequently on my other 301 which is still running P226...I used to have a longer to finish acquisition process on my 811, but it has cleared up since P280.

This receiver was perfect prior to P226...P229 seems to have stabilized it for the most part, but I know chit happens (hardware) so maybe I'll do an express exchange on it for credit towards a 510 or 721.

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

so let me get it straight - it goes (for you) to 0 of 5 .. 1 of 5 .. and then gives TV - out of the blue?
or only does THAT when you go to SYS INFO for something and then get out of there?

hehe - cuz YES - if i go to SYS INFO and regardless if get out right away or wait for "Checking 1 out of 8, 2 out of 8.....8 out of 8 test (with my sw21 setup) to be completed - YES at exit from there (if press Cancel) - i get "0 of 5 , 1 of 5" - but it doesn't last long at all and gives me TV...

And BTW - same as described above at both 226 and 229.. - but i think that's OK - that's normal for "today's" s/w - Just basically do not go to SYS INFO screen when say recording something important.. CUZ even if be able to get out of SYS INFO screen instantly (without waiting 2 seconds for the 0 of 5, 1 of 5 to get you out  ) - still while at SYS INFO screen - TV show is not viewed )))

But.. if 0 of 5, 1 of 5 happens to you 'on the middle of nothing.. " .. say "on the middle of watching some show" - that is another issue / story of course.. and not happening to me at all! .. making me think maybe then - that the issue somewhere .. somehow  .. is at your end....

Hmmmm.. but "replicate going to SYS INFO and OUT of there" - YES - short lasting 0 of 5, 1 of 5!

But - replication is just that replication )) 
And 0 of 5 , 1 of 5 - IS NOT happening to me at all - if i do not go to SYS INFO screen!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

DM....Not out of blue on 229....usually by doing what I told you or another function like switching between favorites lists quickly. There's several triggers to this issue.

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

That's really not a big deal though then.. 
Not to me anyhow..
Cuz if recording something or not switch around between lists nor go to Sys INFO - the 0 of 5, 1 of 5 thingy would not occur (not here anyhow)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

DM.......I also see this happen when using the autotune feature of the 301.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Now.. what is "autotune"? 
(either i got no clue .. or forgot)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

It's the 301's timer feature...when you setup a timer there's 3 options, "VCR, Auto-tune, or Reminder". Auto-tune is what I typically use when recording a show.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

nippjas said:


> It's the 301's timer feature...when you setup a timer there's 3 options, "VCR, Auto-tune, or Reminder". Auto-tune is what I typically use when recording a show.


I forgot to mention I use auto-tune because the receiver doesn't need to be setup for a VCR code and because it will "auto-tune" to the selected channel at the selected time whether the sat receiver is in standby, turned off, or currently viewing another channel.

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes ..yes.. - now i remember ...

Of course - i use "auto-tune" all the time as well.. (didn't pay attention at 0 of 5 , 1 of 5 though with it)

In any case though - to me this 0 of 5, 1 of 5 (couple seconds) ..say if go to SYS INFO and out (that i already checked and verified to exist), playing with favorite lists, auto-tune, etc - IS NOTHING.. 

Doesn't bother me at all.. - say.. as long as i do not get 'em occasional but sudden "out of the blue" Freezings... followed by Reboots (where it's not just 0 of 5 and 1 of 5.. - but goes long time - 0 of 5, 1 of 5, 2 of 5, 3 of 5, 4 of 5, 5 of 5.. and then downloads the EPGuide) 
I HATE those 

P.S. Do i have your permission to use one of the above "auto-tune" pictures/thumnails as my next Avatar (j/k)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> P.S. Do i have your permission to use one of the above "auto-tune" pictures/thumnails as my next Avatar (j/k)


 :nono2: Sure have at it... :lol:


----------



## splish (Nov 7, 2002)

Well this acquiring signal, 0 of 5, 1 of 5, then return to picture problem does happen out of the blue while watching TV to me, so I consider it to be a major problem.

I'm wondering if the problem is related to the type of access card. The receiver that is giving me problems is DNASP 010 RevA23, whereas the good receiver is DNASP 102 Rev103.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I strongly doubt it's related to the type of your access card.....


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> I strongly doubt it's related to the type of your access card.....


I agree


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

If you see "Acquiring Satellite Signal . . ." out of the blue, it means signal from your dish was somehow cut off abruptly and came back. I might see this inexplicably on any one receiver (I blame the birds :lol: ) but rarely. If it's just one receiver it's happening on, try switching the cables (do it at the dish if the receivers are in different rooms). If the *other* receiver starts doing it you've isolated the problem to the LNB, if the *same* receiver is still doing it, then the receiver. It could be a faulty connection from the coax hookup in the receiver. Whether you've isolated it to the receiver, or to the LNB call dish to determine your replacement options. Good luck!


----------



## shilton (Nov 20, 2002)

james39 said:


> If you see "Acquiring Satellite Signal . . ." out of the blue, it means signal from your dish was somehow cut off abruptly and came back. I might see this inexplicably on any one receiver (I blame the birds :lol: ) but rarely. If it's just one receiver it's happening on, try switching the cables (do it at the dish if the receivers are in different rooms). If the *other* receiver starts doing it you've isolated the problem to the LNB, if the *same* receiver is still doing it, then the receiver. It could be a faulty connection from the coax hookup in the receiver. Whether you've isolated it to the receiver, or to the LNB call dish to determine your replacement options. Good luck!


James...sorry but you are incorrect on this. This was a reported issue with P226 and I did have it happen to me once out of the blue when switching channels since P229. I strongly believe it is yet another software issue some of us can look forward to.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

james39 said:


> If you see "Acquiring Satellite Signal . . ." out of the blue, it means signal from your dish was somehow cut off abruptly and came back. I might see this inexplicably on any one receiver (I blame the birds :lol: ) but rarely. If it's just one receiver it's happening on, try switching the cables (do it at the dish if the receivers are in different rooms). If the *other* receiver starts doing it you've isolated the problem to the LNB, if the *same* receiver is still doing it, then the receiver. It could be a faulty connection from the coax hookup in the receiver. Whether you've isolated it to the receiver, or to the LNB call dish to determine your replacement options. Good luck!


That's all fine and dandy in the normal world...but something tells me you may not either have a 301 or you may not be following the reported software bugs. Sat Acquisition should mean exactly what you said....but what we are referring to is a known and logged 301 issue that did not occur on P201 and P225.


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

You are correct. I am not running a 301 (any more). I ditched it for a 311 several weeks ago because I was tired of putting up with malfunctions such as this. It's a shame that dish would throw software out there that bugs up the receivers, and as a matter of POLICY, they should revert to an older version (p225), and not re-release the newer one until they have resolved the issue. This shouldn't be a desperate last resort, it should be an *immediate* rollback as soon as their engineers confirm the issue. I am quite disappointed people are still having problems, thus far I have experienced no glitches at all on any of my currently running receivers.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

james39 said:


> You are correct. I am not running a 301 (any more). I ditched it for a 311 several weeks ago because I was tired of putting up with malfunctions such as this. It's a shame that dish would throw software out there that bugs up the receivers, and as a matter of POLICY, they should revert to an older version (p225), and not re-release the newer one until they have resolved the issue. This shouldn't be a desperate last resort, it should be an *immediate* rollback as soon as their engineers confirm the issue. I am quite disappointed people are still having problems, thus far I have experienced no glitches at all on any of my currently running receivers.


Agreed...I haven't heard anything bad about the 311 at all....But sooner or later someone at E* is going to want to upgrade to a more "compelling" user interface, then say goodbye to stability... :grin:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Just an FYI I was able to correct the phone system issue on my 301 running 229.

Jason


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hooray!!!  
wasn't 229's fault after all looks like? 

Now on a ligher Note - next time Daughter tests the 301's remote maybe? (hehe - for "water resistant" i mean)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Hooray!!!
> wasn't 229's fault after all looks like?
> 
> Now on a ligher Note - next time Daughter tests the 301's remote maybe? (hehe - for "water resistant" i mean)


Have you ever had to do a hex dump or master reset on a receiver? 

Don't be sure sure it wasn't the 301's fault...On second thought I blame Charlie.... :lol:

As far as water proofing they need to start making remote control condoms I guess. :grin:


----------



## Mickdog (Jul 17, 2004)

nippjas said:


> Have you ever had to do a hex dump or master reset on a receiver?
> 
> Don't be sure sure it wasn't the 301's fault...On second thought I blame Charlie.... :lol:
> 
> As far as water proofing they need to start making remote control condoms I guess. :grin:


I use one of those remote condoms whenever the Dish gal comes on! :hurah: :lol: :eek2:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

You change the channel with it right away?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mickdog said:


> I use one of those remote condoms whenever the Dish gal comes on! :hurah: :lol: :eek2:


Hey Mick...Are you still trying to get her top to come off by using the view button? Ya know this really wasn't part of the features added by Dish Home Interactive... :lol:

For the last time; View, PIP, Swap, Position, Input, Search, Pause, Skip forward, and Browse do not work for Dish Spanktravision Interactive... :jump3:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

What works? ------> 4, 9, 6  ?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Probably wouldnt be a bad idea for the porno companies to have interactive functionality to see different views, lol.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

301 software version P229 has gone "Widespread".


----------



## joshhyde (Dec 12, 2003)

splish said:


> Well this acquiring signal, 0 of 5, 1 of 5, then return to picture problem does happen out of the blue while watching TV to me, so I consider it to be a major problem.


I hear ya. I hope they get this thing fixed. I had no problems before I went to SuperDish and a 301.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Nice to know it went widespread... 

Not around now...

How it's working for ya people (the 229) ?


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Nice to know it went widespread...
> 
> How it's working for ya people (the 229) ?


So far no problems on both of my 301-010's other than Ivan got in the way a few times yesterday. 

No lock-ups no "0 of 5's" and Caller ID works. EPG shows programming out to 3 am Monday at 8 pm Sat. All of this is good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Nice to know it went widespread...
> 
> Not around now...
> 
> How it's working for ya people (the 229) ?


Locked up 3 times since 229


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Nice to know it went widespread...
> 
> Not around now...
> 
> How it's working for ya people (the 229) ?


Still see 0of5 and 1of5 only after certain user function triggers...all else seems to be OK...For Me!...I still see others having issues...but perhaps E* needs to start doing master resets prior to flashing firmware?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

OK, my 301 is at 229 and the receiver is defaulting to sat 61.5 at a whooping 62% signal strength. I set it to West 110 (94% signal strength), back out of the menu, go back in and it is back on 61.5 at 62%. Is this due to 229? Since this receive is in the masterbed room, I really don't watch is much so I was a bit surprised when I checked the software load this weekend. How does one force the receiver to another sat?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> OK, my 301 is at 229 and the receiver is defaulting to sat 61.5 at a whooping 62% signal strength. I set it to West 110 (94% signal strength), back out of the menu, go back in and it is back on 61.5 at 62%. Is this due to 229? Since this receive is in the masterbed room, I really don't watch is much so I was a bit surprised when I checked the software load this weekend. How does one force the receiver to another sat?


Try checking off the "Alternate" check box under switch tests.

By force another sat you mean?


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

The 301 will default to 110 West at a higher signal strength than using 61.5 at a much lower signal stength.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

AFAIK (true on the 921 anyway), Point Dish will always start with the sat/tp of the last channel you were watching.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Ahhh! That would explain many things. Now I can go home and make the Mrs. mad by playing with the receiver instead tonight! Thanks :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> The 301 will default to 110 West at a higher signal strength than using 61.5 at a much lower signal stength.


Still not sure I understand your statement/question? As long as your switching the sat feeds thru like a DP34, for example, your 110/119/61.5 feeds are not either or conditions...each sat contains specific programming to specific Tp and channel number assignment. Yes there are mirrored channels...I use Sat 110, 119, 121, and 61.5 switched thru a DP+44...the mirrored channels are on separate channel assignments.

Am I starting to approach your question or am I still not following your question? (Being serious, not snarcastic...)

Jason


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

No offense taken. I had assumed that the receiver has a default sat it looks for first when it is powered up (much like a mobile phone looks for specific service providers and technologies (on certain phones). When I was checking on the software load I noticed that the recievers was tuned to 61.5. I had not connected the dots regarding the mirroring. SimpleSimon's explaination woke me up and I realized what was up. Thanks a bunch for smacking some sense into my head. I'll get this stuff right one of these days.....


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> No offense taken. I had assumed that the receiver has a default sat it looks for first when it is powered up (much like a mobile phone looks for specific service providers and technologies (on certain phones). When I was checking on the software load I noticed that the recievers was tuned to 61.5. I had not connected the dots regarding the mirroring. SimpleSimon's explaination woke me up and I realized what was up. Thanks a bunch for smacking some sense into my head. I'll get this stuff right one of these days.....


Thunderbird II....."F.a.b."


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

61.5 does seem kinda low though...at 62 in strength...depending on your geographics you could probably repeak to get a higher signal strength...but then again if your not having any problems I guess you could let it be.

Jason


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm in Dallas. I also thought it was strangely low. I'll check my 811 and 501 tonight and see what 61.5 is coming in at. No problems to date so it is not that big of deal. I was probably over analyzing the issue anyway.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Remember to check multiple transponders. I don't remember if 11 & 12 are on 61.5, but that's the 'standard' for 110 & 119.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> Remember to check multiple transponders. I don't remember if 11 & 12 are on 61.5, but that's the 'standard' for 110 & 119.


E*'s 61.5 is TP 2-22 even, and 25-32 all - with TP 4 and TP 28 apparently dead.

JL


----------

